# Final handcrafting after carving



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

After carving the wood, there will be more detail work that needs to be done to make them more even. The craftsman will use specialized tools to remove all the rough parts. The carving chisels are used much like card scrapers to get into the tight spaces. All the finishing work must be done meticulously by hand and with great care not to break anything or make unnecessary cuts. Accidents in this stage of finishing could be disastrous and ruin the whole piece as the project gets clear coated. So any repairs will deeply affect the value of the piece. 
After the tooling is complete, next will be the very tedious hand sanding process.
(please note that all this work is done by hand by very skilled craftsmen).


----------

